# Looking for advice on choosing a Digital SLR



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

I've given up on trying to get quality fish photos with my (albeit high-end) point and shoot camera. I need to stick to entry-level cameras based on cost, but I'm thinking that the models that are 1 step up from each manufacturer's cheapest model will fit my price range. My price limit is $700 and it seems that my choices are as follows:

-Nikon D60
-Canon XS
-Canon XTi
-Olympus E510
-Sony A300

Obviously low light level performance is critical here, so that is a definite priority. Does anyone have any experience with any of these models or have another model that I could add to the list?


----------



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

There is no winner there, when it comes to lowlight performance. You will need a flash unit or two and lens is more important than body. All those models does a good job if proper lens is attached and external lightning is taken care of.

I have been shooting with Canon and reason why I bought it was that aftermarket being best and loads of lenses and other accessories available here. If for some reason you wish to upgrade or otherwise get rid off your cameragear, Sony is worth nothing, thats for sure.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Nothing in the pentax line for that money? The K10d? Or 20d even?

If starting from scratch and with plans to expand, I'd go with the Canon XTi. It's backwards compatible for lens where the selection for lenses with autofocus for the Nikon are very limited and not so cheap.

But like I tell anyone who asks, go into a camera shop and handle the different cameras. You'll know which one is right for you by feel, mostly.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

I actually did stop at a small local camera shop tonight. Funny - they had 2 SLR's. Not just two models, but an inventory of 2. :lol: 
They had the Canon XSi and the Pentax K200. I actually really liked the Pentax. I found it here: http://www.broadwayphoto.com/viewproduct.aspx?id=9958998 for quite cheap too.

Now that I've found that site and it's curiously low prices, my list of choices looks more like this:
Canon Rebel XSi
Nikon D80
Pentax K200d
Olympus E520


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do NOT order from Broadway photo. If it is too good to be true, it IS!

The only online vendor I trust for photo supplies is B&H photo. They are by far the most friendly, helpful, honest vendors of photo equipment on the net.

I've attached some sites to help you sway away from Broadway:
http://www.google.com/search?client=ope ... 8&oe=utf-8
*http://www.bizrate.com/ratings_guide/cust_reviews__mid--27931.html*
http://forums.cnet.com/5208-7593_102-0. ... ID=1144715
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/arc ... 21078.html

The BBB report is being "updated" but I assure you it is not good. Any company that has that many phone numbers listed publically and that many web pages is purely a scam. It is next to impossible to get ahold of these people.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

This one is GREAT: http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Broadway_Photo
http://www.bobatkins.com/photography/ph ... _2006.html
http://www.bobatkins.com/photography/ph ... _2006.html


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I recently bought the XSI, a few weeks ago. It came with a free deluxe accessory kit, which contained a spare battery ($80), a UV lens filter ($20-$30), a Lowepro bag ($70) and a battery handle ($289). The Pentax K200D, is quite abit less money, and has the advantage of being able to use any k mount lens ever built (around 23,000,000), and may be more weather proof. Mind you the sensor is a bit smaller, and it has no live view, but is still a fine camera, for the price. keep in mind, whatever brand you buy, fast lenses are very expensive, even after market ones such as Tokina, Tamron and Sigma. The 18 to 55 kit lens, that came with the XSI is really quite decent, focusing down to 10", albeit not real fast. Another diffference between the XSi and other Canons, is that it uses SD cards rather than compact flash.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I would prefer a compact flash option, as then you can use micro drives. Also, I've seen compact flash cards in sizes much higher than any sd card, but I could be mistaken.

I suggest you buy this in a few steps. It will help you get comfortable to the camera. I used to sell cameras--primarily canon and nikon--and my boss hated me for doing this.

Buy the main kit. Use it for a while. Get used to the features, and learn what all of the settings in the manual side do.

Then, next step is to buy a flash--while your at it get an off camera cord--so you can use it for fish if you want. The flash will be necessary if you want to take indoor pictures with any but the most expensive lenses. Buy a canon flash. I made the mistake of buying one of the 3rd party flashes and I regretted it for a year till I bought a new one.

Start looking into lenses. You'll have an idea for what you want by now, and you can look around. I don't suggest the lower priced "all in one" "zoom" lenses. Zoom lenses are usually horribly slow. Get fixed focal length lenses whenever you can. The lower the f stop the better. I have a 300mm f2.8 that is possibly the sexiest thing I've ever seen...


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Nikon and Canon are the highest rated brands out at the moment. Konica Minolta used to make FANTASTIC film (I still have my 30-something year old film slr from Minolta...still works fantastic) but they were bought off the market by Sony.

Either way with your current camera or those they would work best if you took pictures in the dark with the only light coming from the tank and your flash, or if you had slave flashes up on top of the tank and the sides, or if you set up additional lighting like using those reptile fixtures/clamp light fixtures like this 








to put on top of the tank to provide additional lighting.

~Ed


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i just got done using my dads camera(Nikon D40), and i am no photographer, but i think these came out really good... all i used was the macro setting and the flash with the 80-200 mm lends... here are a couple i like the best.



















i haven't used any other camera, so i can't compare, but i liked the Nikon. as far as i know, it is the lenses you should spend the money on, not neccessarily the camera so to say.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

*under_control*:
Thank you, thank you, thank you, for saving from a certain disaster. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 
I think I'm going to stick to Amazon, B&H or Buydig.com, the latter of which seems to have the best prices on most stuff. They also appear to have many positive reviews.

I'm still confused about which camera to buy though. The Nikon D60 gets mixed reviews, although it is the least expensive of my choices. The Canon XSi is said to come with a crapppy kit lense and I can't afford to upgrade that. Plus, it's out of my price range and the cheaper "XS" is still not available. The Sony and Olympus are getting RAVE reviews, but I don't know if I trust Sony, and Olympus, I've heard, is a struggling company.
I guess I'm leaning toward the Olympus, and Amazon has some nice package deals.

Any more opinions would be greatly appreciated, although I thoroughly appreciate the ones I've gotten so far - especially the tip about Broadway Photo.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Cich of it all said:


> *under_control*:
> Thank you, thank you, thank you, for saving from a certain disaster. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:
> I think I'm going to stick to Amazon, B&H or Buydig.com, the latter of which seems to have the best prices on most stuff. They also appear to have many positive reviews.
> 
> ...


I too recommend B&H, Amazon.com, etc.

Newegg.com has good prices on the more popular ones too, and they are fantastic for computer supplies though I have never bought a camera from them so I can't comment on that.

You could also buy used ones off of ebay.com. If you do go the ebay route for a used one, make sure you carefully read the description especially for details on why the person is selling it (ie, they're upgrading, just getting rid of it, scratches, etc) and check the seller's feedback rating. I ONLY buy from sellers with a 90% or higher feedback rating.

Good luck...!

~Ed


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Cich of it all said:


> *under_control*:
> Thank you, thank you, thank you, for saving from a certain disaster. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:
> I think I'm going to stick to Amazon, B&H or Buydig.com, the latter of which seems to have the best prices on most stuff. They also appear to have many positive reviews.
> 
> ...


About the people giving bad reviews about lens kits and such, they are probably professional photographers or amateur (but experienced with SLR) camera-hobbyists that didn't like the quality of them compared to much better ones that are available.

You could also just buy the camera body and buy used lenses for example from B&H...B&H is a highly reliable company (well, the only downside I found is that because of their jewish employees (and the only may be too) they are closed on all jewish holidays let alone the national holidays) and I'm sure if you call them and tell them what you want to use the camera for they could probably make you good recommendations... I'd give that a try and give them a call.

~Ed


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Well I just ordered a Pentax K200D kit from Abe's of Maine.com. The price was $630 which was the lowest I could find without going with one of those "scammy" retailers. Thanks again for all your help!


----------

